# crazy breeds people have called your dog?



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

(I must feel really talkative today... LOL op2: )

Suddenly thought of a few funny experiences I've had with people and totally off interpretation of what breed my dogs are..

A few months ago, someone saw Rara, my miniature Australian Shepherd, and said, "Look at that chihuahua!" to her son... :doh: But I'm still laughing! Rara is the dog in my avatar.

And when Lancer was half a year old, a man passed by and asked, "Is he a Siberian Husky?" (to my Australian Shepherd) 

And finally, the most recent... an owner with two black tri Rat Terriers referred to them as "Australian Shepherd Chihuahua mixes" and INSISTED that they were "pure Aussie Chihuahua mixes", even after I showed her photos of rat terriers that look identical to her dogs. (I hope I'm not being rude, but it was secretly hilarious to me :s ) 

Any strangers call your dog a totally different breed?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Is he a chihuahua mix? Jack Russel? Fox Terrier?

Close but no cigar! Rat Terrier.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Chi-mix, Beagle-mix, chi-beagle mix. 

I have never gotten Fox Terrier, which would be even closer.

It's really kind of weird.

Oh and Kylie got called a shih-tzu once.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't blame people, but I get asked if I have a Border Collie a lot. 

The most off one though was a lady who asked me: "Is that a rescue dog? (aka random mixed breed)" 
Me: "No, she's an Australian Shepherd from a breeder". 
Her: "I've never seen a dog without a tail!" 

Uhm, wat.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Elsa was listed at the rescue as a New Guinea Singing Dog. At our hiking preserve where we sled Shambles is knowing as the "lovely Boxer" and Elsa is a Lab. Huh.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Juneau, Border Collie X Labrador Retriever: "Is that a pitbull?" "Good looking Kelpie!"
Sasha, Border Collie X Labrador Retriever: "What a lovely Golden Retriever!" (WTF seriously? She's black...)
Conker, Shiba Inu: "Look a fox!" "Is that a wolf pup?" "Miniature Akita!" "What a cute little Husky." "Dingo!"
Katana, Hokkaido Ken: "Arctic fox!" "Oooh a white wolf pup!" "Baby Siberian Husky!"


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Elsa was listed at the rescue as a New Guinea Singing Dog.


I can't even breathe. Lolololololol.

Elsa, the NGSD: 









Because New Guinea Singing Dogs are often found in shelters.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> I can't even breathe. Lolololololol.
> 
> Elsa, the NGSD:
> 
> ...


Cause they just roam the woods in rural Michigan, too. They insisted she was in fact a NGSD because... she made noises. She was obviously singing.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Elsa was listed at the rescue as a New Guinea Singing Dog. At our hiking preserve where we sled Shambles is knowing as the "lovely Boxer" and Elsa is a Lab. Huh.


Which one is Elsa,just curious.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Haven't got any weird guesses with Raggy,a kid once thought Mercury the Newfie was part dalamatian for having spotted feet.

The Malamute mix(the brown one in my signature),two people came up with the idea of a Pomeranian mix despite her being a 100lb dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Say hello to my Belgian Tervuren


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Great Dane- they are the smallest great danes with the shortest tails I have ever seen

Vizsla- yes they are grey vizslas :doh:

GSP- same as above

Greyhound- they are some fat greyhounds, but they are grey lol 

just to name a few.



Xeph said:


> Say hello to my Belgian Tervuren


That terv has the least amount of hair I have ever seen


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's just trimmed and out of coat, that's all


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Foresthund said:


> Haven't got any weird guesses with Raggy,a kid once thought Mercury the Newfie was part dalamatian for having spotted feet.
> 
> The Malamute mix(the brown one in my signature),two people came up with the idea of a Pomeranian mix despite her being a 100lb dog.


Omg... same. Hard to believe, but my dad also insisted that Lancer and Roscoe must be part dalmation, because they have spots on their feet and nose. :doh: LOL


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Some kids referred to Pixie, my poodle x maltese, as a chihuahua once.

And just the other day I was checking the puppies in the classifieds (just out curiousity) and found an unknown terrier mix which the owner said was "Australian terrier". Looked absolutely nothing like an Aussie terrier.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Everyone was convinced Faxon was part coyote :doh: and I've had BYBs of Chihuahuas less typey than Roxie tell me Rox can't have any chihuahua in her??? uh...










Nope... No Chihuahua... (what other breed has that domed head, giant ears AND short but slim muzzle??? you tell me lol)


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Say Hello to my Scottish Terrier! We get that fairly often -- I think its the coloring and the beard, LOL!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Most people think Aidan is a labradoodle. A few people have asked me what breed he is. A couple of people have thought he is a poodle. There aren't many terriers around here, so folks have never seen Aidan's breed, and unless they've talked to me, they have never heard of it.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone asked me whether Meeko was a mini GSD LOL. Yeah... a 7 lb GSD, sure...


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an Akita and too many times people ask "is he a huskie".


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Tula, the Bernese Mountain Dog, has been called: Keeshond, black St Bernard, Husky, Austailian shepherd, and the one we hear ALL THE TIME... "Is that a Burmese?" 

When I had Dobermans people would ask if they were Rottweilers quite frequently.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I dont get a lot with my current bunch, mosty Gem gets called an Aussie a lot but in really weird ways, like people have seriously said "really? she looks JUST like an Aussie..except for her head, that looks nothing like one...and her body..that looks nothing like one either.." eeerr..so she looks JUST like an Aussie but NOTHING like an Aussie? ok then..... lol shes coloured like a Heeler so she doesn't even have that... basically she doesn't have a tail, therefore... lol. I will admit she does have an overall impression of one because of the nub tail and patchwork of colours which is probably why people say that then look at her more closely and basically retract the statement lol

oddly enough I have never had any weird guesses for my Toller lol, never had anything except "is that a duck toller?!" or "what is she?" usually the former. 

Misty got the weird ones, she was a border collie and often got Heeler and pitbull x....ya..ok lol.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tank- great Dane/pit bull....

Mia-kelpie is a common one, border collie is another and gsd is also common. I can see how people will guess those but nope she is heeler and lab. 

Bentley- the newest one is golden/husky. I get lab/golden all the time and he could be,but I see mostly lab. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

People always call our little guy a Golden. He is really a mutt, and we did that Wisdom Panel DNA test on him (who knows if it's accurate - it was more for fun!). The test said he was MOSTLY mixed breed that couldn't be detected because it was so messed up. But the breeds detected were Labrador Retriever and Boxer, no Golden. He does look a little Golden, though...


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

A surprising number of people actually know Mumble is a Papillon. A lot of people think he's a long-haired Chihuahua, but I don't think that's too weird, I can understand that mistake.

Some weird ones I've gotten were Maltese, Yorkie, Lhasa Apso, Shih Tzu, Scottish Terrier (wut?) and Pekingese. It seems he might be anything that's small and has a long coat.

Someone once asked if he was a Japanese Chin which really threw me for a loop. They're not a very common breed, I'd expect anyone who knew about Japanses Chins would know that they look nothing like Mumble.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

poodle, flat coated retriever, and the most common one which crosses species barriers "Ho7y **** is that a BEAR!"


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Maisy, my little 35 pound mutt who stands as tall as my knee is an.... Irish wolfhound. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Poodle. I knew I had forgotten one.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I've had a few people mistake Kuma for a Pit Bull, sigh.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I've had a few people mistake Kuma for a Pit Bull, sigh.


Oh. I forgot this one.

People consistently think Bug is a pit.

Yeah. Of course.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My favorites are still sugar gliders and chinchillas as guesses for my dogs. lol

Or the lady that thought Summer was really a killer in disguise and wanted to be called Fang.... 

I miss living in a weird town, I don't get those kinds of guesses anymore.

I get chihuahua and pomeranian and cavalier the most with my dogs. All three I can kinda get though cavalier is a bit weird. I've also gotten pekignese a surprising amount of times as well as shih tzu a surprising amount of times. I've also gotten japanese chin once. I get sheltie or toy collie occasionally. I also have had people insist that papillon was a designer breed and wanted to know 'chihuahua mixed with what?' They never did buy that papillons aren't part chihuahua.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> I also have had people insist that papillon was a designer breed and wanted to know 'chihuahua mixed with what?' They never did buy that papillons aren't part chihuahua.


 I did get this once with Baby, now to the guys credit he didn't actually SAY anything, but "stupid people paying big money for designer mutts" was clearly running through his head lol, it was my friends friend and his family was into rescue, and he was a dog person from that end of things, so when my friends family brought up "OMG you should see how much money she paid for a dog!"(this was right after I had gotten Baby) everyone was all interested in my puppy and how much I had paid for her(not a lot for a Toller...), and this guy was all interested till I told him she was a "Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever" and from there it all went to heck lol. I knew that look he gave me, it was the same look I would have had if someone told me about their "new purebred whatchamadoodle" that they paid for a thousand bucks + for lol


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

For dog breeds Buster has been guessed as a Great Dane, a Great Dane/Saint mix and a Dalmatian. Then there's the cow comments ("I almost hit a cow...and then I realized it was just Buster!"...my husbands coworkers can be a strange bunch) and a passenger in a car driving by leaned out the window and yelled "Is that a bear?!". Ive had one other ask if Bus is a bear...yep, I have a Polar/Grizzly cross leash trained!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> Which one is Elsa,just curious.


I need her in my signature but I haven't the slightest idea how to do that. Avatar bigger:


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had people call Caeda a Beagle several times (I kinda get why, but I still find it odd), and I've been told that those white markings are kind of odd for a Rottie...


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

The weirdest guess I've gotten for Gypsy, my border collie x Aussie mix, is sheltie. Which is totally wrong, but not THAT far off. Still a high energy herder that comes in tricolor. Mostly, people guess border collie or Australian shepherd and nod their heads when I give them the other half.

I have had people, when I tell them her mix, say:

"Oh, mixed with border collie? THAT's why she has a long tail." Well, no, there are longtailed Australian shepherds too...

"Oh, mixed with Australian shepherd? THAT's why she's not black and white." Well, actually, purebred border collies come in all sorts of colors; and Aussies can be black and white...

But I enjoy these conversations. I usually correct someone gently and positively, and we talk about it for a while. I love talking about dogs, especially my dog, with people.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I need her in my signature but I haven't the slightest idea how to do that. Avatar bigger:


Yeah not seeing any New guinea singing dog,sorry to tell ya.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> Yeah not seeing any New guinea singing dog,sorry to tell ya.


Great and here I forged her papers!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have a dog, but I do dogsit, & walk a few neighbor dogs.

People always say she isn't a Labrador, which she is. People always argue with me. People have told me she is a Doberman, a Great Dane,Weimaraner,Rottweiler, a Border Collie, & a few other breeds.











ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I need her in my signature but I haven't the slightest idea how to do that. Avatar bigger:


I don't see NGSD at all...


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

WonderBreadDots said:


> Tula, the Bernese Mountain Dog, has been called: Keeshond, black St Bernard, Husky, Austailian shepherd, and the one we hear ALL THE TIME... "Is that a Burmese?"
> 
> When I had Dobermans people would ask if they were Rottweilers quite frequently.


It's funny how people who have even heard of a Keeshond wouldn't know a Bernese Mountain Dog... LOL!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I get all the time is that a wolf? Yep sure is!. I was out trail riding one day and it followed me home. Cheyene is a malamute/shepherd mix who lives with miniature horses and free roams on 10 acres. Yep a wolf who just hangs out here on her own. 

My Anatolian gets called mastiff mix all the time';

My Anatolian/Gr Pyr is confused as being a St. Bernard.

I have a long haired Chihuahua who a lady at petsmart says it has to be one of those toy aussie shepherds because it has a docked tail. I explained to her that no the tail had to get docked because the tail got injured. She said oh your just saying that because I did not want someone to steal that expensive dog. Yep lady your right. That expensive dog who was GIVEN to me because it had behavioral issues.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I mostly get Samoyed (or mini Samoyed) and Husky. But mostly people just ask.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

taquitos said:


> Someone asked me whether Meeko was a mini GSD LOL. Yeah... a 7 lb GSD, sure...


Well there ARE dwarf GSDs... A genetic condition (pituitary dwarfism). But I doubt the person who said that knew that 

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KkRjCQ2aAYt3QFxfU28xV3gSZ46249PiwByqJfqgZthez
http://www.dogstuff.info/dwarfism_lanting_files/image005.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9233/on2h.jpg

People have asked if my mom's reverse dapple & tan Dachshund is a Doberman puppy  at 7 lbs and with that long, very mature muzzle? I think not.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

People rarely ask about Maisy. When they do, rottweiler or beagle are speculated more often than anything else.

Pip... people always seem to guess pit bull x whatever breed of dog they happen to have themselves. I've heard all kinds of herding and sporting breeds, and even dalmatian. 

Squash, people ask fairly regularly if he is a Dogo. I actually don't think that's that crazy since he's bit and white and muscle-y. But tons of people guess pit bull, too, which... I mean, he's 90#. Just a wee bit too big.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

This is levi the Norfolk terrier. He's been called everything from yorkie, morkie, cockapoo, shih tzu, and my fave TOTO! Haha. At least that one is closer.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

WonderBreadDots said:


> ........and the one we hear ALL THE TIME... "Is that a Burmese?"


LOL, I'd almost forgotten, a couple of times I got "I didn't know Burmese came in short hair"
*smack forehead and move on*


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

People often think Ammy is border collie because she has a tail.

I had a lady tell me "She must be a German shorthair mix! She just loves water so much" I gently told her she was full aussie, and she insisted on correcting me since Aussies don't like water???

Border collie is definitely the most common though (which I don't blame, I think by sight alone and if they both have tails the breeds are hard to distinguish visually from one another).


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Ma'ii has been called a Pit Bull. If that says anything about how easy Pit Bulls are identified by the general public xD Recently someone also suggested he was a beagle mix. Haha nah.

Charlotte...lol the guesses she's gotten. Everything from Chihuahua to Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

I had someone flat out argue with me that my Afghan puppy was a greyhound mixed with a Pomeranian... I was like seriously??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My boxer/lab mix has been called a great dane, pit bull, grey hound, plot hound, and sometimes people think she is a boxer/grey hound mix.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

This dog is often called a Rottweiler mix, a Lab, a Bull Mastiff, and not surprisingly a APBT









This dog a GSD,a JRT, And Australian Cattle dog,Picardy shepherd,Belgian Lakenois, Airedale


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Meet my Yorkie. Or Cocker Spaniel. WTF

Most people assume he is a mix due to the long hair. I guess the average person doesn't realize that dachshunds come in three coat types.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

One time a kid (maybe 13?) called Watson a yorkie. Even his parents chuckled at that one. I've had beagle once or twice.

Most of the time people ask if he's a "springer" (meaning English springer) or a brittany, which isn't far off.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've had someone ask if Ryker was a Vizsla, which is understandable because they do look similar. A little girl asked if he was a pitbull once. lol that was cute.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

With our Beardie most people would say, "Oh look at that Old English Sheepdog!" A lot of people aren't familiar with the breed so when people who hadn't seen her asked what kind of dog I had and I said "Bearded Collie" they'd usually think of a Rough Collie.

Just yesterday a friend who'd never met my Beardie was telling another friend that I'd had a collie. I specified, "BEARDED Collie," and she said, yeah I don't know one collie from another. You'd never see a beardie and say, "look at that Lassie dog!" UGH!


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

caykuu said:


> It's funny how people who have even heard of a Keeshond wouldn't know a Bernese Mountain Dog... LOL!


 It happened at the vet's office in the reception area and the woman was pretty sure she wasn't wrong about her guess. The receptionist and I had a good laugh about it after she left.

Side note: met a womn at my son's cross country meet last fall who had a dog very similar to your dog in your avatar, she took a pic of her dog sitting next to Tula because her extended family kept insisting that her dog was part Berner (which it's not, just a Tri color Aussie)


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Pit Bull. Pit Bull, Pit Bull, Pit Bull, all day with Diego, though we got American Staffordshire Terrier once. I've even had people try to tell me he's a pure bred APBT. One woman thought he was a Golden Retriever when he was a puppy.
He's a mutt. 

Kail was called a wolf once.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

pinksand said:


> Just yesterday a friend who'd never met my Beardie was telling another friend that I'd had a collie. I specified, "BEARDED Collie," and she said, yeah I don't know one collie from another. You'd never see a beardie and say, "look at that Lassie dog!" UGH!


lol... there are only what, 4 breeds of collie? Rough, Smooth, Border, Beardie? And they're all pretty visually distinct from each other, in one way or another.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Some people have said:

Pit bull
Boxer
Rhodesian Ridgeback (which I can understand when her hackles are up a little)
Akita

Most of those guesses were from when she was in her 1yr old awkward stage


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone thinks Alannah is a goldendoodle or a labradoodle. Someone even asked if she was a cockapoo once. Really? really??? The terrier cut and beard don't give it away? People assume any dog with wavy or partially curly hair is mixed with a poodle. 

Oh, and one day in Petsmart....a cashier asked if she was a "baby Irish wolfhound". yeah, sure. 

And now that we have two of them, and Murphy's hair is more straight but they look similar otherwise, we just get "what kind of dogs are they?" Which I am fine with. I prefer that over a stupid guess. 

Oh wait....someone at the dog park did ask if they were westies. Right, just 20 pound overweight westies.


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

My German Shorthaired Pointer is apparently a Labrador or Border Collie...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I don't see NGSD at all...


Well sure. It's almost completely impossible. Their population is small enough I highly doubt an idiot run rescue would scoop one up in rural Michigan.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well sure. It's almost completely impossible. Their population is small enough I highly doubt an idiot run rescue would scoop one up in rural Michigan.


Little known fact: Rural Michigan is plagued by hoards of NGSDs. We just can't get rid of 'em!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Little known fact: Rural Michigan is plagued by hoards of NGSDs. We just can't get rid of 'em!


Well then I really regret having her spayed!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well then I really regret having her spayed!


Spayed?! Ugh. Don't you know anything? There is a great need for pure Michigan NGSD wolf dog hybrids. Think of all the dollars you could have made!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Spayed?! Ugh. Don't you know anything? There is a great need for pure Michigan NGSD wolf dog hybrids. Think of all the dollars you could have made!


Thankfully I can always fall back on my Shambles breeding program.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Meet my Schipperke!









Denali, surprisingly, most people ask what she is. Those that guess: Samoyed, white GSD, and American Eskimo are all top guesses which I can give credit for because hey, at least they're all white and fluffy. One people said Aussie mix. One said Schipperke. I get "is she part wolf?" a lot for both, or when the Mexican kids are going by the dog park they're all like, "Un lobo! Un lobo!!" 

Kaytu people guess husky, I've never gotten anything odd with her, other than the wolf comment.

I also constantly have people asking me if they're full grown, or if they're puppies. They are full grown. AKC standard size for female huskies is 35-50 lbs, they're not very big. Mine are average size for females under AKC standards. I've seen some HUGE huskies though that even I didn't know if they were huskies, mals, or mixed. Huskies can look so, so different depending on their lines.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Thankfully I can always fall back on my Shambles breeding program.


(you guys are cracking me up XD )


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

caykuu said:


> (you guys are cracking me up XD )


So you're saying you want a Shambles/Elsa off spring?


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Lets see, Kiba has been called a
Fox
Fox hybrid
Fox hound
Coyote 
Pomeranian
Corgy
Mini Husky
Eskimo
Akita puppy, this one I can understand since they do look similar
and "one of them Russian foxes"
Then there are the people that know but have no idea on how to pronounce the name.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

We get husky all the time because of her one blue eye. Or we get Aussie because of the merle colour. When I say she's a Catahoula, I think I've only had one person who actually knew what that was. I don't blame them as I didn't know much about the breed until a year ago or so.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Kibasdad said:


> Lets see, Kiba has been called a
> Fox
> Fox hybrid
> Fox hound
> ...


I have a shiba friend who gets fox or fox hybrid all the time too... LOL


----------



## Hopps (Feb 4, 2014)

Someone said Hopps was a pitbull mix. Another swore he was part lab. Um...for both of these breeds...hello look at my dogs' nose! It is narrow!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

He's been called greyhound a lot, which is totally understandable. TWICE, he's been a German Shepherd--seriously? have you EVER met one of those? /: Yesterday he was a Dalmatian. My favorite one was when he was just circling around in the front yard: "Is that _your_ *deer*?"


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Someone once INSISTED Nellie was AT LEAST half Saint Bernard.

WAT?

She's a 55-60 pound wrinkly, BLONDE mutt.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Most of the time, people assume Esme's a poodle but since they do look similar to Bichons, I can understand the mix-up.

Zoe on the other hand has gotten a few that made me giggle:
-A dachshund mix. I mean, she's likely part Beagle or some other type of hound, but I just don't see Doxie in her.
-A purebred German Shepherd puppy, which made me giggle.
-A Rottie mix. Eh, could be with her coloring but she's only 20-25 pounds so I don't think so, but I could be wrong.

This is the pup in question, by the way:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> Someone once INSISTED Nellie was AT LEAST half Saint Bernard.
> 
> WAT?
> 
> She's a 55-60 pound wrinkly, BLONDE mutt.


That was me so I would appreciate if you don't embarrass me on a public forum.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That was me so I would appreciate if you don't embarrass me on a public forum.


Sorry not sorry.


----------



## caykuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Jare said:


> Sorry not sorry.


Nellie has to be AT LEAST half Scottish Terrier. AT LEAST. Mixed with Great Pyrenees.


----------



## River Amore (Feb 7, 2014)

My Papillons are usually mistaken for Longcoat Chihuahuas, but more and more people are now learning about the breed and know that they are paps. Also someone once asked if my Papillon was a Corgi.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

My dog used to visit a rehab facility. One client there insisted that he was a "purebred Miniature Labrador". I wasn't about to argue with an old, probably senile man, but really? We get Lab all the time, Doxie mix sometimes, and even Scottie mix. I understand the Lab (he's black and friendly), but he's a Border Collie mix. No Lab in him. But he doesn't care what you call him so long as you rub his belly!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

LaneyKate said:


> View attachment 136138


Not to be like, über offensive or anything, but he looks A LOT like a lab mix. I would never guess border collie. Like, ever. Lol.


----------



## LaneyKate (Feb 7, 2014)

Agreed! That's actually what I thought he was when I adopted him!  It's the purebred Lab comments that make me giggle!


----------



## lreed89 (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, definitely. We're not entirely sure what Daisy's got in her other than Border Collie. We've heard everything from Husky to German Shepard to Australian Shepard to Carolina Dog. Why can't people be happy with "Border Collie mix" or, if you want to be really simple, "mutt."

The shelter we adopted her from told us she was a Border Collie/Boxer mix. Uh, girl ain't got a single drop of Boxer in her.


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

RabbleFox said:


> Is he a chihuahua mix? Jack Russel? Fox Terrier?
> 
> Close but no cigar! Rat Terrier.


I've been trying to figure out what the difference is between a rat terrier and a fox terrier. Not trying to be rude, have owned foxies or foxie crosses my whole life - from the reading I've done (limited) a rat terrier appears to be basically a mini foxie (which is a recognised breed here in Australia)


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Scottsmum said:


> I've been trying to figure out what the difference is between a rat terrier and a fox terrier. Not trying to be rude, have owned foxies or foxie crosses my whole life - from the reading I've done (limited) a rat terrier appears to be basically a mini foxie (which is a recognised breed here in Australia)


Fox Terriers and Toy Fox Terriers are also recognized breeds here. Ratties are actually an American breed whilst Foxies are from Britain. From what I gather, Foxies are bit more high strung and they look much sharper than a Rattie. They actually look quite different to me!

No offense taken. They perform similar traditional duties of vermin hunting and are breed "cousins".

Rattie:








That's actually one of Merlin's breeder's dogs.  She is a beaut. 

Fox Terrier:


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

Cheers. Having never seen a Rat Terrier I can't comment on how similar they look but from photos - I'd say very. I should have also mentioned I meant more in line with the Mini than then standard Foxie - which in my opinion looks nothing like a mini.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Ratties are the American Cousins of the Aussie Mini Foxie - both from the standard fox terrier family 


Miniture Fox terrier (*not* known as a toy fox terrier here in Australia)









Also - Another very similar breed - the Tenterfield Terrier (don't tell the tenterfield owners I said that)


----------



## reedks (Jun 25, 2013)

I found this thread so I could tell you guys that today my neighbor asked if Lilah was a greyhound. And gave me a blank stare when I said she's a Great Dane. I can understand that because of the leanness, but still, my dog's head is a block lol, and is over 110 lbs. And always, ALWAYS, "is that dog part horse?" "part pony" "you need a saddle for that thing!" "what a horse"
When she could still fit in the chair(she still tries lol)
















Took this so I could show my friends how tall she is now. No, she does do this unless I allow it. I'm 5'9, and she's not standing up full height. She is 32-33" at the shoulder.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Just reminded me of the time I was walking my aunt's Great Dane and someone asked if he was a Dalmatian.
lol


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

I had one woman ask if my tri tuxedo Rat Terrier was a Dachshund... and another woman asked me if she was a Poodle. D:


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been -told- that Jacoby is "most definitely a Pit Bull Beagle mix."  ...Huh? I can perfectly understand Beagle, but Pit Bull? lol

I've also been told he's a Beagle on steroids. lol








Stormy usually gets called a Gremlin...
Nobody can figure out what he is  We know his father is pure Boston Terrier. We were told his mom is Min Pin / Shih-Tzu, but who knows?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby is usually called a pit bull, french bulldog or boxer. 







Occasionally he gets people who get half of him right and ask if he's an english bulldog, but for some reason he's never gotten boston terrier.. Probably because he's 40lbs and stands taller than a boston and he's stalkier.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

last weekend I had a lady imply that Gem was a Dalmatian....ummm..ya..well...she is spotty I guess? I'm used to hearing Dalmatian for anything white(or black and white) with black spots but Gem is white/tan with sable spots... and has a thick plushy coat...and no tail...


----------



## Mollywoppy (Mar 20, 2014)

I get asked all the time if Mollie is a miniature German Shepherd. She's a 40lb ACD/GSD cross, and her colouring is German Sheperdy, but her body shape is pure ACD, so I can see where they are coming from. The one I like the most though was some chap who called her a Bruiser.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Mollywoppy said:


> I get asked all the time if Mollie is a miniature German Shepherd. She's a 40lb ACD/GSD cross, and her colouring is German Sheperdy, but her body shape is pure ACD, so I can see where they are coming from. The one I like the most though was some chap who called her a Bruiser.


lol Gem is the same mix, but she is 50lbs, with a body shape thats a mix between breeds and she is spotted like a Heeler but the spots are sable like a GSD... most people only see the Heeler cuz of the spots...she is waaaayyyy bigger then a Heeler lol


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

for Arka it started off as a pyrenees mix to the last 3 people have said WTH is that? Adele CC they also feel she is some sort of mix but not know what.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

here is my big guy in his prime, he is purebred American Bulldog and papered. People always guess pit bull or boxer. 


This is Remus, he is a Carolina dog. I get that people don't guess that because they aren't overly common here. What is odd is that he has been called an Akita more than once. Also a Collie, Australian Shepherd,Catahoula as well as a Coyote and a Fox. His ancestry is recent enough feral that any of that could be in him, not the fox, the coyote is possible further out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

People consistently think my Rat Terriers are chi/beagle mixes. It's both frustrating and hysterical.

The Boston gets called a Pit a lot. (The Boston is tiny).








One of the beagle mixes and Pit.

The other two are mutts, so anything goes there. It's all just breed guessing, anyway, even from me. I'm kinda amused by the one person who SINCERELY BELIEVES Kylie's a border collie, though. Kylie weighs 13-14lbs. She is not a border collie, nor does she particularly look like one. 









Oh, and once someone asked if she was part fox. That one was kind of silly.

Nobody's too off the wall with Thud - GSD, Golden, Pyr, Anatolian - basically stuff I could believe.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

We most recently had a lady insist that Jewel is a pit.

She gets Hyena all the time and the young kids howl at her so I'm guessing they think she looks wolfish. They are too afraid to get close enough to ask.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

d_ray said:


> We most recently had a lady insist that Jewel is a pit.
> 
> She gets Hyena all the time and the young kids howl at her so I'm guessing they think she looks wolfish. They are too afraid to get close enough to ask.


The neighbor kids howl at Remus too. Remus howls though, he only barks in really extreme situations. If the kids howl he will start what we call "yodeling" or "singing" to them and eventually he will howl back so I think that might be why they do it. 

Here Catahoula/pit bull mixes are one of the most common crosses, it is almost rarer to see a purebred Catahoula than one mixed with pit bull. I don't know if it is being done on purpose or simply because pit bulls are really common and no one is bothering to spay and neuter. Catahoula/AB crosses are sort of common too but those are done on purpose and have been for around 100 years. They are bred for hog hunting.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I know that they are common mixes but she had never heard of a Catahoula. She thought it as pit mixed with something else.

Pits are banned here so neither breed is common.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

d_ray said:


> I know that they are common mixes but she had never heard of a Catahoula. She thought it as pit mixed with something else.
> 
> Pits are banned here so neither breed is common.


Sorry I was just musing about the differences area to area. It is odd here that Catahoula mixes are common but you don't really see Catahoulas. The mixes have to come from somewhere but I don't think people would know a Catahoula if they saw one, everyone is so used to the pit mixes.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max got called a Portuguese Water Dog once by somebody who owns one! Turns out sometimes a smooth faced dog is produced and he does look like one. 

Somebody said Sassy looked like a Siberian once. She had short dense fur with floppy ears but the shading on her face must have reminded the person of one. When she came here she had two hearts on her face.

No interesting guesses for Ginger yet. We are pretty sure she is a pure bred yappy dog though. The kind with the absolutely fabulous tails.

Sassy and Max the day Max arrived in November 2000 and Ginger's last diet check photo from December or January I think.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Since Heelers are pretty common down here, ours don't get mistaken for other breeds that often .... Except for one time. When Josefina was lost, I was contacting rescues and inake shelters in our area, and a few emailed me back with "ok we will keep an eye out for her, but for future reference, you have an Australian shepherd, not a heeler." Funny that the only people who misidentified her breed are people who should know better xD.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol recently we were called a Chocolate lab


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, since I last posted Morgan has been called a Cocker Spaniel (uh, what?), a Springer Spaniel, and a Dalmatian...

Ha.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Since Heelers are pretty common down here, ours don't get mistaken for other breeds that often .... Except for one time. When Josefina was lost, I was contacting rescues and inake shelters in our area, and a few emailed me back with "ok we will keep an eye out for her, but for future reference, you have an Australian shepherd, not a heeler." Funny that the only people who misidentified her breed are people who should know better xD.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Sibe said:


>


Yeah that's what I did too ... thank dog we were having a phone conversation, because that face ^^^ was a knee jerk reaction LOL.

I mean I know she doesn't have the right ACD coat but .....................................
FYI these pics are pretty old, she has a lot more coat now. I emailed her pics using my phone and I am on my laptop now and only have older pics of her on there.




this is the actual picture I used I think ...


when I know most people are used to seeing this (this is Izze) ...


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Today someone asked if he was a Rott/GSD mix,not sure where they got the GSD from.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

We got "Oh what a handsome purebred Saint Bernard!" today. 

Oh, um thank you. My Lab/Pit mix appreciates the handsome part at least,lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> View attachment 143610
> 
> 
> We got "Oh what a handsome purebred Saint Bernard!" today.
> ...


LMFAO so the bostons are pits, and the pits are saint bernards.. OH My Gosh.. hahahahahaha


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

this is my Dalmatian


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

One lady asked me where do I get those dogs who look like dachshunds.Like that wouldn't be possible to have a dog that is a dachshund,not just looks like one.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

People used to call bear a "puppy" when he was younger and not so grey lol. I tried to explain to them that he was a fully grown dog but they were too busy going like "aww you're such a cute puppy aren't you!"


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> People used to call bear a "puppy" when he was younger and not so grey lol. I tried to explain to them that he was a fully grown dog but they were too busy going like "aww you're such a cute puppy aren't you!"


Manna had/has the opposite problem.
She was ~30 pounds when she received the last round of puppy shots and was able to be walked outside. People thought that I had a crazy adult instead of a hyper puppy. People still do even though according to the vet Manna should have 1-2 more growth spurts yet.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Raggy is 6 and still gets confused for a puppy on almost a monthly bases...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I find it funny that when breeds (dobes, rotts, boxers etc) start showing up with natural tails and ears, people suddenly think they are some other breed or mix. 

That happened a lot with Heelers when I got Izze, the "in" thing was to dock their tails, so everyone thought she was a different breed because of that one thing xD


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Everyone knows Colby is a Border Collie but no one ever thinks Ace is. 

People usually ask me how old my Aussie is. When he was a puppy someone at Petsmart thought he was a Catahoula Cur. I have even had people argue with me about his breed. Uhh, I got him from a breeder and met both of his parents. He's a BC! LOL


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

melundie said:


> Everyone knows Colby is a Border Collie but no one ever thinks Ace is.
> 
> People usually ask me how old my Aussie is. When he was a puppy someone at Petsmart thought he was a Catahoula Cur. I have even had people argue with me about his breed. Uhh, I got him from a breeder and met both of his parents. He's a BC! LOL


I would have totally thought Aussie as well, except that his build and general shape is wrong. It's his colors that give the aussie appearance (as I'm certain you know lol). 
-------------------

Also re: puppy status. 
I am guilty of going up to adult dogs, that are clearly adult dogs, and that I am aware of being an adult dog, and calling them a puppy. lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> Also re: puppy status.
> I am guilty of going up to adult dogs, that are clearly adult dogs, and that I am aware of being an adult dog, and calling them a puppy. lol


I do this too. It's just a term of endearment for me. Growing up, everyone on my street called our two dogs "the puppies" for most of their lives (and they didn't look or act particularly puppy-ish as adults either).


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I do this too. It's just a term of endearment for me. Growing up, everyone on my street called our two dogs "the puppies" for most of their lives (and they didn't look or act particularly puppy-ish as adults either).


My father was like that,would even call his 13 year old Newfie a puppy.

It is more that these people seem to be very surprised and confused when I say Ragnaroks actual age. One time when when I said he was 4,the person said "4 months?",he was four years old. They more like ask if he is a puppy or adolescent,or just his age and act surprised afterwards.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

People seem to think that Josefina is a puppy, she is four years old and when I also just say "4" people say "oh! 4 months? What a cute puppy!" With Izze people were shocked when I told them she was 10 years old. Yep folks, that's what GOOD treatment gets you, a good aging dog


----------



## Peppermint (Nov 27, 2013)

Pita is a mixed breed Border Collie/Yellow Lab. I knew both her parents. She is black and white, 44 lbs, and hyper. One day a trainer came in while I was talking to the office manager (the trainer and I work at the same dog facility), and said, "Oh, is she a flat coated retriever?" First off, most flat coats I've met have longer hair, don't have white, and are 60-70 pounds. I've also gotten people who think she is a lab puppy (she is over 2 years). I've had people argue with me about what she is (most assume once I tell them she is mixed that I don't know the parents), usually naming some odd breed that is unlikely, even if I had no idea as to her heritage. People are very creative.


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Mar 26, 2014)

People have called my sisters Samoyed a Husky. One woman called my pure black big boned Newfoundland a German Shepherd and a black lab.


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

People sometimes start screaming because there is a scary wolf dog at the park


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Lord, I wish people would educate themselves :/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Say hello to the Pit Bull, or the Weimaraner ... I tell them, she is a Labrador, & they tell me she isn't."She's too skinny to be a Lab, Labs are bigger."


















Note:She isn't my dog, but I do dog sit her, & occasionally walk her.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Not my dog but I was bored one day and was watching an episode of DW (some times I get curious ok), on came a dog they called a "dingo" when it was obviously a cattle dog mix xD.

That's ok, it's not the first time CM has been wrong, in another episode, featuring another dog, he I listed another owners help with his what CM called "Australian shepherd" when it was obviously a pure bred ACD ... Heh heh.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

When I was walking my two black standard dachshunds and one mini dachshund mix I always heard-look,its a mom,dad and a baby.They usually freaked out when I told them that the "dad" is a female and that the "baby" is 5 years older than her "parents". One time when my mom lost her(sudden firework she got scared of,and ran into the supermarket) some guy took her,because that is such a cute puppy,how can someone abandon something this cute.They were about to take her to another city after couple of days.Luckily my aunt worked at that marked,so she knew that there was some black dachshund "puppy" and the man who took her left his phone number at the guard man.I went to pick her up and they were really surprised when they realized that she has a hoary muzzle and she is 6 years old.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

The first breed my dog was mistaken for was a Pitbull (couple times, actually)

Now I have *Boxer *and *Bulldog* to add to the list. I guess if they were thinking French Bulldog, it would be understandable. Some of them look pretty similar to Bostons.

I was waiting outside the train station with him a couple days ago and a son asked his mother "what kind of dog is that?" And she tells him "that's a Boxer". LOL What a small, funny looking Boxer.


----------



## karayna (Jan 1, 2014)

"Oh, what a cute poodle!" said one man, who met my then 5 month old Bearded Collie. He thought that he was a high-energy adult poodle.


----------



## Madakira (Feb 8, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Say hello to the Pit Bull, or the Weimaraner ... I tell them, she is a Labrador, & they tell me she isn't."_*She's too skinny to be a Lab, Labs are bigger*_."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing what exercise does to animals huh?


----------



## karayna (Jan 1, 2014)

Lovely!  When my Bearded Collie girl was 12½ years old, she fooled TWO of her old puppy class trainers into thinking that she was a new puppy, only 12½ MONTHS old. I just told them she was 12½...


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

A lot of people mistake my dog for a cat.
I don't know why, he'd make a weird looking cat.
But you'd be surprised about how many times I've heard it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

People also think a mangey raccoon is a baby chupacabra, so...
http://kfor.com/2014/04/03/texas-couple-says-they-captured-a-chupacabra-pictures-as-proof/

(It was pts at the urging of Texas game wardens from what I heard http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...uthanize-alleged-chupacabra-article-1.1745980 )


----------



## Matty'sMom (Apr 6, 2014)

The shelter said from what they could tell, my dog is a St. Bernard and Beagle mix. I tell everyone he's a "St. Berneagle". I'll post pictures soon and everyone can weigh in on what they think.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I was walking Tue girls a week ago and someone said Mae is a yorkie ans Mia is a gsd. Mae is way to big to be a yorkie,lol. Mia eh I can see it but not really as she is growing...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

as far as the chupacabra goes, it blows my mind that a biologist says its clearly a canine... what?? how the heck is a canine supposed to hold food with its front paws or be found in a tree?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Chichan said:


> A lot of people mistake my dog for a cat.
> I don't know why, he'd make a weird looking cat.
> But you'd be surprised about how many times I've heard it.


Haha. So for you it's more like "crazy _species _ people have called your dog?"
That's funny.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

"Aww, how old is your Rottweiler,"

"He's six years old, 20lbs... And a Chihuahua,"


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

deege39 said:


> "Aww, how old is your Rottweiler,"
> 
> "He's six years old, 20lbs... And a Chihuahua,"


You have a 20 pound Chihuahua?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

A mix. Look at my signature.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

deege39 said:


> A mix. Look at my signature.


I was going to ask if it was a mix haha. 
Your dogs don't look morbidly obese 



CandyLeopard said:


> Haha. So for you it's more like "crazy _species _ people have called your dog?"
> That's funny.


Lmao exactly. 
I bet my cat wishes he was a cat, so he'd annoy her less haha.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Boy, how fast everyone jumps to conclusions. lol!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Dachshund/German Shepherd Mix... a LOT. Like, not just one or two people, but a significant number have asked both my husband and me. My response "Logistically, I think that would be difficult." 



I've also been asked if he was a dachshund/chihuahua mix, which I don't see at all; a dachshund/beagle mix, which I also don't see in his appearance or temperament. If people ask what he is, and I say he's a mutt, people usually say "Ohh but isn't he part dachshund??" as though it's a novel idea. I do also get people who ask things like "Is he a REAL dachshund?" I... uh... I mean, he's a real dog? He eats and poops and stuff. I respond with "We believe he's a dachshund mix." Really, he could just be a very poorly bred standard dachshund. I've seen rescue dachshunds _with papers_ who looked more like a mutt than mine.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Dachshund/German Shepherd Mix... a LOT. Like, not just one or two people, but a significant number have asked both my husband and me. My response "Logistically, I think that would be difficult."
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been asked if he was a dachshund/chihuahua mix, which I don't see at all; a dachshund/beagle mix, which I also don't see in his appearance or temperament. If people ask what he is, and I say he's a mutt, people usually say "Ohh but isn't he part dachshund??" as though it's a novel idea. I do also get people who ask things like "Is he a REAL dachshund?" I... uh... I mean, he's a real dog? He eats and poops and stuff. I respond with "We believe he's a dachshund mix." Really, he could just be a very poorly bred standard dachshund. I've seen rescue dachshunds _with papers_ who looked more like a mutt than mine.


frig he's cute!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

d_ray said:


> frig he's cute!


Thanks, he knows it! He responds to your post with this face:



"Hello, ladies..."


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Hambonez said:


> Thanks, he knows it! He responds to your post with this face:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello, ladies..."


LOL I just died. He is adorable.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok you're killing me! The tongue, the bandana...... Cuteness overload!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Dachshund/German Shepherd Mix... a LOT. Like, not just one or two people, but a significant number have asked both my husband and me. My response "Logistically, I think that would be difficult."
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been asked if he was a dachshund/chihuahua mix, which I don't see at all; a dachshund/beagle mix, which I also don't see in his appearance or temperament. If people ask what he is, and I say he's a mutt, people usually say "Ohh but isn't he part dachshund??" as though it's a novel idea. I do also get people who ask things like "Is he a REAL dachshund?" I... uh... I mean, he's a real dog? He eats and poops and stuff. I respond with "We believe he's a dachshund mix." Really, he could just be a very poorly bred standard dachshund. I've seen rescue dachshunds _with papers_ who looked more like a mutt than mine.


I don't see any GSD in him, maybe another kind of hound, but I would think that if he were GSD, then he would have more coat.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I don't see any GSD in him, maybe another kind of hound, but I would think that if he were GSD, then he would have more coat.


I think it's just a response to his sable-ish black/tan coloring. 

I think he's dachshund and a small terrier like JRT/Fox/Rat... except that he's not hyper, but he's really bright and biddable, and he does jump fearlessly, though we try to stop him.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> I think it's just a response to his sable-ish black/tan coloring.
> 
> I think he's dachshund and a small terrier like JRT/Fox/Rat... except that he's not hyper, but he's really bright and biddable, and he does jump fearlessly, though we try to stop him.


you got him from a shelter, right? He might be a pure bred doxie, just an over size one. 

I saw a bedlington terrier one time at a park, and when I mentioned "that's a bedlington, isn't it?" the owner was like "Yeah ... most people thinkm is a poodle." LOL


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Guys! My dog apparently mutated into a Border Collie, without me knowing it! :doh:


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> you got him from a shelter, right? He might be a pure bred doxie, just an over size one.


Yep. He doesn't really have the right chest size or fur type for a pure bred... unless he was very poorly bred.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband had Hamilton at work last night -- one of his co-workers asked if he was part dachshund, part chinchilla. :|


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I took Athena up to the gas station with Mia today. I was waiting on a bench for my aunt to come out. Athena was on my lap and Mia was sleeping on the bench beside me. A lady and her kids came up to pet them. She asked if Mia was a border collie and if Athena was a Tibetan Spaniel...uh no,lol. When I told her Mia was acd/lab and Athena was a chi she said "no way, I have never seen a chi or a lab mix like that." Well now she has,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minireb123 (Apr 17, 2014)

When we adopted Ruby as a puppy they told us she was a beagle/corgi mix. She grew way bigger than both breeds (she's 50-60 lbs now) and definitely resembles more of a GSD mix but we've also gotten people who think she's some kind of dingo or fox?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I've got another breed to add to my list.

"Wow, he's big for a *Pug*!"

:doh:


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

How do you even get those two mixed up...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, it's not as crazy as when he was called a Pit Bull, lol, but Kuma was called a French Bulldog the other day.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> I've got another breed to add to my list.
> 
> "Wow, he's big for a *Pug*!"
> 
> :doh:


I've been getting that lately too!!!!
I was walking Toby through the woods and this couple stopped and they were like "Wow! Your pug is stunning! What unique coloring!!" I was like.... "yea he's not a pug..." they're like "well he's part pug right?" 
me: no he's a boston bulldog
them: oh.. *walks away*


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

A couple of people have asked if Kenda is a Basenji, which I guess isn't totally whacko. She's the right size and build but (a) has a straight tail and (b) barks, like, a LOT.











Nobody, including me, knows what Maeby is but people have guessed every type of hound, including some (like Plott) that she clearly is not.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Meet my border collie guys  I must of been ripped of though because my border collie is "lazy"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

What a fun thread!

I've had people ask if Ripley and Rory are border collie mixes...
Also, "they are funny looking Jack Russells", "didn't know Jack Russells came with long legs", "you mean _wire_ fox terrier" and my personal favourite, after asking what they were "oh, I thought they were fluffy, have you shaved them?" (difference between smooth and wire!!)
Smooth fox terriers dont actually exist, you see 











I've been asked if Frodo the big blue merle lurcher is a wolfhound, husky(???), a whippet, a dalmatian and... a dingo!!











Granted Sam is a puppy and borzois are not a particularly common breed, but I think someone needs a serious brain check - they asked me if he was a SHIH TZU. :doh:










Pictured: not a shih tzu


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Granted Sam is a puppy and borzois are not a particularly common breed, but I think someone needs a serious brain check - they asked me if he was a SHIH TZU. :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Shih Tzu is waaay off!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I've had a few new ones recently:

Sheltie (I don't see it, but okay..), lots of Border Collies (understandable), and Bernese Mountain Dog (colors I guess..?).

I've had several people ask me if I cut off her tail.. bleh.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

So far people are sticking with
*bear
*flat coated retriever
*tibetian mastiff
*poodle (wtf?)
*Berner
* and the most recent, bear wolf mix!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Somebody asked us today, in TSC, if Thud was a wolf hybrid.

LOL.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Somebody asked us today, in TSC, if Thud was a wolf hybrid.
> 
> LOL.


Uh...whut?!? How?

At least for Manna and where I live, I can understand the bear thing. 
But Thud a wolf? Rofl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know. I kinda wanted to ask them if they knew what a wolf looked like. 

Kylie's been called a fox once or twice, but that was a joke, at least.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Labs.

Blue Doberman. 

A lot of the time they're Great Danes. 

Lately though, we've been getting Weimaraner more often than not which has been impressing me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Meet my Boston Terrier x Lab mix!!










It was a serious question, whether she was a Boston Terrier and Lab mix. Really?! And people love to ask what she is, and when I say 'pit mix' they always need to know, mixed with _what?_ Dude, she might not actually be mixed with anything but she's just a random shelter bully breed lol. People really feel like they have to know.


----------



## Sidders (Oct 28, 2013)

Some of these guesses are outright ridiculous.  Lol.

Felix doesn't get too many strange guesses. A lot of people know he's a Papillon, or they just ask me what breed he is. I've only gotten Chihuahua once I think. Oh, and a fox jokingly as well. There was that one guy who was convinced a Papillon was a designer breed and kept asking me, "So that's mixed with what... ?" :doh:

Dexter, on the other hand, gets Dalmatian. All. The. Time. I don't understand it, I guess everyone sees a merle pattern and assumes they're spots. He's not even white... has no one seen 101 Dalmatians? And when I tell them he's a catahoula they look at me funny like I'm speaking gibberish.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

We get a few not crazy guesses from time to time. Min pin mix.

And then there are the guesses where I'm like I think you're reaching a little for that. Doberman puppy or rottweiler puppy.

And then there are the ones that make me go wha-what? A surprising number of people think he is a pit bull or must have pit bull in him. Say again? 

And the one that had me cracking up for hours after and still makes me giggle when I think about it was the lady who INSISTED he was a mini schnauzer. *facepalm.*

We are 90% sure hes a rat terrier mix.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Sam got a lot of doodle guesses when he was a puppy - mostly Goldendoodle. Since he's matured and we keep him mostly in a poodle-y cut (shaved face), more people either guess poodle or ask what he is... though sometimes people think he's a standard puppy. Fair, since he's a bit oversized for a mini. I think my favorite guess, however, was 'long haired poodle'. Like... that was a legit variety of poodle, I guess? As if they come in 'short hair?' She outright said "Oh, he's a LONG HAIRED poodle!" It was... strange.

The vet also put him down as a poodle mix, even though I told them we were pretty sure he was pure poodle, but since we hadn't gotten him directly from the breeder ourselves, we could never be 100% sure. If he is mixed at all, it's a good couple generations back.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Meet my GSD/greyhound or GSD/doberman or doberman/greyhound. But to be fair, most people have never heard of a smooth coat collie and Cameron does have pricked ears.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

And the world's biggest Australian Shepherd... His blue color confuses a lot of people...


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

We took Annabel down to the Arts Festival this weekend and, naturally, she got tons of attention and pets. And also some wacky comments...

"Daddy? Is that a BEAR?!" is a completely understandable comment from a five year old. However, there were also adults asking us the same thing, and one woman almost jumped through a glass storefront because she glanced up from her cell phone and saw Annabel. Then yelled at us for the 'inhumane' treatment of such a majestic wild black bear.:der:

We were also asked if she was a labradoodle or a 'rare' black saint bernard. And one guy told us that he didn't realize those 'giant pyramees' came in black.

(Annabel was absolutely wonderful through it all, though. I'm so proud of her. At one point she had this giant circle of about ten little kids all around her and she was just loving it, even when one accidentally whacked her in the face while petting)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

How do people confuse dogs for bears? Like how?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> How do people confuse dogs for bears? Like how?


By having never seen a real bear, I think.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> By having never seen a real bear, I think.


Pretty much. It seems to happen a lot with Newfies, and I'll admit, if you've only ever seen pictures of bears from a bit of a distance then... maybe... I can sort of see it? But Annabel's not even that big! She's our 'teacup' Newf!


----------



## mountain.dreams (Jun 3, 2014)

Not my dog, but someone called into our shelter saying he was bringing in a Golden Retriever.

Then this guy showed up:










...at least he got the retriever part right?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> How do people confuse dogs for bears? Like how?


I admit that I don't help but pictures like this


----------



## mountain.dreams (Jun 3, 2014)

Re: dogs being mistaken for bears, a rescue I follow on Facebook just posted this:










If that doesn't look like a bear, I don't know what does. (Except for maybe, you know, an actual bear.)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I know it's been a while since someone posted in this thread, but... I heard "what a pretty *Boston Terrier*!" today. :nono:

For reference:


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan, my Brittany, got Miniature Australian Shepherd the other day. Uhh? I guess he's medium sized and feathery?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

At the beach today Someone asked if Caleb was a GSD/malamute mix.... Uh no,lol 
















Bentley got the usual "is that a golden retriever". 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Someone got called a Beagle by a kid recently. Well I guess the coloration is similar.:wink:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> At the beach today Someone asked if Caleb was a GSD/malamute mix.... Uh no,lol
> 
> View attachment 164305
> 
> View attachment 164313


Yet no one ever guessed my actual Malamute/GSD mix right. Sigh


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Foresthund said:


> Someone got called a Beagle by a kid recently. Well I guess the coloration is similar.:wink:


lol some kid called Padfoot a lab once... I guess because he was black?


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

The other day a little boy asked if charlie was a golden retriever! I felt bad cause I actually laughed out loud thinking he was joking but he said "sorry that's the only dog breed I know." Poor kid!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

omg that's so cute though


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I totally forgot one about Gem...a petstore lady asked me what she was, I told her "Heeler x German Shepherd" andcshe was like "reallt? So she's jyst a puppy then?" Ummm? No she's 2... "but she's too small to be German Shepherd"....umm A) she's a mix..with a breed way smaller then a German Shepherd, so why would she be huge? And B) technically speaking she IS as big as a GSD, her size actually falls within the GSD breed standard...and waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy bigger then a Heeler lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

pinksand said:


> The other day a little boy asked if charlie was a golden retriever! I felt bad cause I actually laughed out loud thinking he was joking but he said "sorry that's the only dog breed I know." Poor kid!


 Lol awwwww. A little girl asked if Ryker was a pitbull once, I'm assuming that was probably the only dog breed she knew as well.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol ehen I had my Toller I was walking my dogs and a lady stopped me and asked if she was a Toller, she was so excited when I said yes..she had just heard if the breed and was stopping everyone she saw on the path and asking if their dog was a Toller! Lol


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i had a guy tell me he had Geman Shepherds all of his life. he looked at Loki and said "is that a German Shepherd"?
i laughed and said "yeah, he's a German Shepherd".

i was in the bathroom at the trail head of the woods. Loki was inside with me. i heard the door open and then i heard
"wwwwhhhhooooaaa". i said "you can come in he won't move". the guy comes into the bathroom and said to me
"when i opened the door i thought he was a bear cub when i first looked at him". we starting laughing.

i was at a dog show and this lady who's dog was doing agility asked me "what kind of dog is that". i said "he's a
South American Chihuahua". she said "really"? i said "no, not really".


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

apparently he doesn't know Golden Retriever's



pinksand said:


> The other day a little boy asked if charlie was a golden retriever! I felt bad cause I actually laughed out loud thinking he was joking but he said
> 
> >>>>> "sorry that's the only dog breed I know."<<<<<
> 
> Poor kid!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i have to stop drinking. i'm thinking Aardvark. the pole in the background i thought was his tail.
maybe i should start drinking more, a lot more. lol.



mountain.dreams said:


> Re: dogs being mistaken for bears, a rescue I follow on Facebook just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper got "What a pretty Sheltie." today. I didn't even know what to say at first. Jasper is 23" tall and 65lbs right now. That is one huge Shetland Sheepdog.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

What a hilarious thread!

Kay our fawn mastiff/hound mix with a black mask was called a lovely saint Bernard when she was about five months old. My reply to the person was "No she is a butt ugly saint Bernard" and we walked away. I get pitbull, lab, ect pretty often with her but generally just ignore it. 
Meagan has been called a golden retriever, a cocker spaniel, and in one very weird case a cavalier ? still trying to figure that one out. She is already twice the size of a cavalier and still a young puppy. 
Keaton most often gets various "doodle" combinations which I guess is understandable. I did get Scottish Terrier recently which threw me for a loop - he is about 90lbs and though their are wheaten Scotties they do not have black masks. 

My black and tan Afghan hound was constantly called a Doberman/German shepherd mix when she was a puppy - though in the defense of those people affie pups don't really look much like affie adults. I miss having an Afghan hound around - someday I will have another!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

well i mistook a havanese for a puli today because it was corded... never even heard of cording a havanese before that


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

mountain.dreams said:


> Not my dog, but someone called into our shelter saying he was bringing in a Golden Retriever.
> 
> Then this guy showed up:
> 
> ...



How in the world is a chocolate lab mistaken for a GOLDEN retriever!? I get annoyed when my yellow lab is called a GR but that's a tad bit understandable,lol


----------



## TMFranklin (Apr 29, 2013)

Once I was talking to my friend and she mentioned how her neighbors recently got a greyhound, and naturally I was excited, so when I was told she was outside one day while I was at her house, I rushed to the window and I asked where, and she pointed to the Weimaraner down the street who was playing in her yard.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

TMFranklin said:


> Once I was talking to my friend and she mentioned how her neighbors recently got a greyhound, and naturally I was excited, so when I was told she was outside one day while I was at her house, I rushed to the window and I asked where, and she pointed to the Weimaraner down the street who was playing in her yard.


Well... They are grey in color! Hahaha a "grey" hound.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

The other day this car stopped and rolled down the window to ask if Jewel was a German Shepherd. Sigh


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

A surprising amount of people ask if Surly is a greyhound...


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone asked what color Kratos is. I told them "blue". They assumed "blue tick" mix. Um no. Does this really look like a blue tick mix?! Haha!









Also, today someone in walmart asked me if I had a hound (I was holding a bag of treats with a hound picture on the front). I said "no". I told them I had an American Bully. They gasped with, "A pitbull?! Trade that thing in for a hound."

Sigh. Lol.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I have a bichon, been called a poodle countless times. 

I have an improper (short) coated PWD, who is called a golden mix, aussie mix, and Nova Scotia Duck Toller regularly. 

My mini poodle was called a toy golden-doodle when he had a fuzzy face and feet and no pom pon on his tail. LOL. (said the man with his own golden doodle " you can tail because the hair on his face is long!") LOL

My chihuahua... I usually am asked if she is a pom/chi mix and once been asked if she was a cat or a rabbit? LOL.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Kathyy said:


> Max got called a Portuguese Water Dog once by somebody who owns one! Turns out sometimes a smooth faced dog is produced and he does look like one.
> 
> .


YES He does look like an "Improper Coat" PWD. This is one (my girl, Echo)! She has a lovely pedigree and nobody ever can figure out what she is. There is a gene test now you can do so people are breeding away from the IC coat, but I think she's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

As of this morning:










This is my beagle. 

She gets other stuff, but not quite as crazy as beagle.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Apparently this is a Maltese...


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, I have a stupid one that I did! So I went to a rare breed show a few years back with my fiancee and a friend. We wondered over to a lure coursing game they had set up and I spied an Irish Water Spaniel. I got super excited because I knew exactly what it was, and went over to the owner to confirm that my guess was right. The problem? I'd come to the show to meet my favorite breed in person for the first time, the Lagotto Romagnolo. An Italian breed also known at the Romagna Water Dog. So what came out of my mouth instead of the breed I meant to say?

"Is that an Italian Water Dog?"

I got the weirdest look. Boy did I have egg on my face that day :laugh:. But then I got to pet a Karelian Bear Dog and be loved on by a couple Cirneco dell'Etna, so it was worth it.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

fourdogs said:


> YES He does look like an "Improper Coat" PWD. This is one (my girl, Echo)! She has a lovely pedigree and nobody ever can figure out what she is. There is a gene test now you can do so people are breeding away from the IC coat, but I think she's a gorgeous girl.


What a pretty girl. I like that coat a lot more than the normal one.
Not a fan of dogs with curly fur.


----------



## Lako (Apr 2, 2014)

I've had about 5 people in my neighborhood ask me if my GSD was part wolf.


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

I too, as of this evening have a wolf parading around as a GSD puppy.


----------



## Pricac24 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ludo (signature picture) gets called a boxer a lot. I can see where people are coming from because of the markings on his face but other than that his structure is nothing like a boxer. He's a Great Pyrenees mixed with shepherd/lab 

Oh shoot, what happened to my signature...guess I've got to figure that out!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Those are some gorgeous non wolfy looking GSD's!


----------



## Katagaria (May 21, 2014)

This is my husky... erm.








He also gets "miniature collie" all the time.

Our tricolour has never been called anything else but a mini collie. Occasionally people do get it right that they're shelties though!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Correctly recognized a Redbone Coonhound coming out of the dog park as we were heading in. Lady's jaw dropped and she looked *so* pleased and excited that someone guessed right.

No kind of hound is common in Southern California, except for Beagles because Beagles are everywhere.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Babael said:


> I too, as of this evening have a wolf parading around as a GSD puppy.


OMG can I have? What a gorgeous GSD!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This is my sheltie:

GypFall01 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

3rd time guessed since I moved here and 4th time overall. I don't think she looks like a sheltie?


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

People are pretty good where I live, I mean we only really have the really basic looking dog breeds that EVERYONE generally should know. GSD, Golden, and different types of Collies/herders. I have only ever seen one ACD in real life and that was last week (looked super weird, I thought it was just a loose dog, but the owner was like half a block away walking leisurely while her dog gallivanted ahead) and I was so excited and I was mid-saying "Nice Aussie" when immediately I realized I was doing the short-form so wrong. I was like, "Nice Ausssssiieeralian Cattle Dog" lady just looks at me like I'm an idiot, completely ignores me, and keeps walking.

But otherwise every thing that people guess my dog is, is a pretty valid guess GSD mix? Border Collie mix? Rough Collie mix? Pretty valid.


----------



## theairedale (Jul 15, 2014)

According to a lady at PetSmart, this is my Yorkie. My 4 (at the time) month old, 30lb Yorkie.










We've also gotten Wheaten, Schnauzer and Welsh Terrier (understandable).

(please excuse the quality of the photo... hoping to get a better camera soon!)


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper got Sheltie again today. I mean really??? A 60 pound sheltie? I don't think he looks like a sheltie at all! He also got Merle border collie, and rough collie. Most people just say "What a pretty shepherd, or what is that?" lol Some people do get it right and usually they are over the top about it. I cannot tell you how many people will pull over their cars and jump out to meet and touch him.

He has gotten Bearded Collie at one point in his life. I believe he was 3 months old at that point.


----------



## RaveenSaraah (May 27, 2015)

People usually know my Dane-Husky is part Dane but don't pick up on the husky. I've heard "Is she blind?" about a million times in the almost 2 months that I've had her.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I was walking the dogs the other day and this woman was sitting out on her front porch. She points to Fae and goes "Awww Toy Poodle!" I just kinda laughed and shook my head. I really don't think Fae even somewhat resembles a poodle lol.

Morrison was once called a Pit Bull. To be fair he was called this by a random teenager that had no experience with dogs. We were walking by some teens playing basketball in the park and this teen was standing to the side watching the game. We walked by and the guy reacts all fearful and goes "Oh man look at that black pit bull!". Even his friends rolled their eyes like they couldn't believe he said that lol. Other than that most people assume his is a purebred Lab. That also makes me laugh because he is a shorty. 

Leia really doesn't get any weird ones. People usually assume she is a purebred Chihuahua or Min Pin.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This really isn't that crazy but basically everyone thinks Toast is a GSD.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Abhik is officially a Bernese Mountain Dog / St Bernard


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

"I didn't know Scottish Terriers could be that big!"


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

My Vizsla is usually mistaken for either a Weimaraner or Ridgeback.

I got asked if he was a Great Dane once, my first reaction to that was "A Dane sized Vizsla? YES PLEASE.

On the Vizsla pages I'm part of people have been asked things like a shaven Irish Setter....?


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

This is apparently my Siberian Husky mix.










Also, thank you guys for all the laughs in this thread!!


----------



## karawithasmile (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is Duncan, my 'Giant Dachshund" :laugh: He's a basset/lab mix.


----------



## Sarahlove (Jun 16, 2014)

This is my "wolf."
Anytime we took her somewhere people would argue that she was a wolf and how dare we take her in public. 
I once had a lady and her two kids follow me around a pet store making a fuss about my "wolf" and she's going to bite someone.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

The first guess people make about Truffles is Chihuahua... Rarely has anyone ever said Papillon, yet. I have no idea why.
But, interestingly enough, some one asked me if he was a corgi puppy... Like, what? What part of him looks like a corgi?? 
Sherman gets called all kinds of things. The more interesting one he has been called is a Dachschund mix... Which, I personally don't see, but ok..


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

We have a chow and a beagle.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

I've had people ask if Vegas is a pit bull or jack russell. He's a lab english pointer cross. And I get asked if Shorty (basset hound) is a beagle. The oddest thing I've heard, more than once has to be when I would have Vegas, Shorty and Nevada (GSD) out. People would ask if Vegas was the mom, and Nevada the dad of the little one. I don't know why they would assume that Vegas is female and Nevada male. I guess because she was a GSD and looked 'mean'.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

This dog, "looks a bit like a sharpei!" Of course she soon told me, "Well, she also kind of looks like a pit bull.. but I'm afraid of them, and she doesn't look scary!" I ended up explaining that she's a shelter dog, most likely mixed with pit bull of some kind. And she was so happy to have met her first "pit bull" and that she didn't fit her stereotypes at all. Still... sharpei? Because she has some extra skin??


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Eenypup said:


> This dog, "looks a bit like a sharpei!" Of course she soon told me, "Well, she also kind of looks like a pit bull.. but I'm afraid of them, and she doesn't look scary!" I ended up explaining that she's a shelter dog, most likely mixed with pit bull of some kind. And she was so happy to have met her first "pit bull" and that she didn't fit her stereotypes at all. Still... sharpei? Because she has some extra skin??



Off topic, but holy cow, I haven't seen a pic of Bennie since she lost weight. She looks amazing!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Paviche said:


> Off topic, but holy cow, I haven't seen a pic of Bennie since she lost weight. She looks amazing!


Heh, thanks! 35 lbs later and now she's pinned as a "pit bull" 99% of the time. I just nod or say, maybe but she's from a shelter so probably a pit mix. It's hilarious because when she was obese people always thought she looked mixed with lab. Likely because people are so used to seeing overweight labs?


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

My mom has two scottish terriers she had bred. A black and a wheaten. Her neighbor can not grasp that scotties come in other colors than black. She insist that the wheaten scottie is really a soft coated wheaten terrier. She asked if my mom had told the people buying the puppies knew that they were mixed breeds. My mom tried to explain, multiple times. Even showed her the scottie standard with photos of different colored dogs. She still thinks he is not a scottish terrier.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Abhik is officially a Bernese Mountain Dog / St Bernard


Haha, I actually met an actual St Bernard/Bernese a few months ago...never met a mix breed before then that was so completely obviously those 2 breeds lol, I cant even describe it, it was just.. EXACTLY what you would picture a St Bernard mixed with a Bernese would look like. 

I haven't had too much weird things with Sola yet. When I first got her 2 clients at work were trying to figure out what she was while I was on the phone so they couldn't ask me, It was entertaining! They were like " collie mix? "Collie x retriever?" "No no, I'm pretty sure she said her puppy was coming from a registered breeder, so its gotta be a purebred something" it was really funny, I was having a hard time listening on the phone when I could hear them lol. For the most part nobody really guesses though, they just look at her bewildered and ask what she is lol


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

giant schnauzer= scottie, weird huh....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

this is NOT a Scottish Terrier people!


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

Almost everyone recognizes what Kirito (high content wolfdog) is.... Only one person has asked if he's a husky.

Mari (Alaskan Malamute) is always called a husky. My neighbor thought she was a wolf and ran inside her house when she saw her for the first time.

Rarity (Mini Dachshund) is obvious, but I did have a petsmart employee ask my husband "what type of dog is that?" And when he told her she said, "Well I know THAT! I mean what color?"


----------



## Sugarplum (Jan 7, 2015)

With jasper I usually just get a "what is HE?" But I have been asked if he is a dingo(or mix) or if he's mixed with hyena!!! Idk where they get that personally as I don't think he really looks anything like one  but whatever lol 




I usually just say he's from a shelter so we think kelpie mix but we don't know? That's what I find looks closest to him but I have no idea lol


----------



## xChlorineAddict (Jul 17, 2014)

ACD is common and I believe it (She's probably just a mix or a bad bred one) 

but I've also gotten a german shepherd mix, or a australian shepherd mix..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> This dog, "looks a bit like a sharpei!" Of course she soon told me, "Well, she also kind of looks like a pit bull.. but I'm afraid of them, and she doesn't look scary!" I ended up explaining that she's a shelter dog, most likely mixed with pit bull of some kind. And she was so happy to have met her first "pit bull" and that she didn't fit her stereotypes at all. Still... sharpei? Because she has some extra skin??


We've gotten Sharpei for Luna too! Seriously I think our two are sisters from another mister, hahaha.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish someone would identify my dogs as a completely ridiculous breed. No one ever gets their breed wrong.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I have well bred Labs from English lines (imported when I moved from Australia). I'm a little shocked when people tell me they must have some pit bull in them.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Mine get called horses. sigh...gets old fast.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Black bear and...what kind of bear is white and grey? 

Or the rare occasion Vitae might be called a poodle. 

Manna was a flat coated retreaver or poodle when she was a puppy, now just a black bear with a long tail.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Well you know people are breeding Old English Sheep Dogs with Poodles now. I forget what they call them, Shepoodles? I don't know. 


Pretty much all of my dogs have now been called Akitas. It makes me wonder if there is some Akita breeder gone crazy locally or something seriously wrong with the people near me. 


I can kind of, almost see Freyja maybe being confused for an Akita mix. She is small (36lbs) and all I see when I look at her is husky mix but giving the benefit of the doubt she at least is spitz looking (her tail even curls sometimes). 

But this

yeah....not so much. I mean ok, we don't know what she is and really she could have anything in her, but Akita? 37lbs and 17inches tall I just don't think so. 


Then there is this guy. He is apparently also an Akita. 

Just waiting for the first person to guess that Lenore is an Akita. I really didn't even know they were so common near me, or so varied in size, coat type, temperament and pretty much everything.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> We've gotten Sharpei for Luna too! Seriously I think our two are sisters from another mister, hahaha.


They really are soul sisters! So many things about Luna remind me of my Bennie!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Last year when Roo was a puppy I had someone argue with me that he was a rough collie.. He's an Aussie. When I corrected her she said she's been breeding rough Collie's longer than I've been alive so she knows he is in fact a rough collie. Oh and she wanted to buy him from me because she's been looking for a rough collie exactly like him and he is THE one. Luckily someone with her drug her away.. Other than that I usually get border collie, Australian cattle dog and once someone thought my red merle was a Brittany.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank gets Australian shepherd probably several times a week.

I also get asked at every agility show if he's a pointer. I swear. Only at agility shows! I would have thought agility people would know what pointers are.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't WAIT to see what breed guesses we get with Obi... 

As for Annabel: Last week at the park, some lady warned her kid to stay away from "that vicious long-haired pit bull" - What? Seriously?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Effisia said:


> I can't WAIT to see what breed guesses we get with Obi...
> 
> As for Annabel: Last week at the park, some lady warned her kid to stay away from "that vicious long-haired pit bull" - What? Seriously?


Sometimes it's really hard to not laugh in people's faces, isn't it?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I remember when Manna was only smal (being relitive here. Smaal =40-50lsb) 

Had a mountain biker turn around and ask for pictures of him and "the bear" so that he could text them to his sister. 

He honestly thought Manna was a bear


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

I had this (unclear) photo as the desktop on my work computer. One coworker thought indy was a Great Dane. It's not a very clear photo but he was about 40lbs about the time of the photo


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL people.... 
my boxers would get called pitbulls all the time as well....
beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## poncho (May 30, 2015)

Well with Rottweiler's its very rare people call them something else. Back in the 90's when Europe first banned tail docking, my German import Rottweiler with a tail, she got a wide variety of must be mixed with comments. Even a vet tech said she must have some German Shepherd in her. But know Rottweiler's with tails are pretty common.


----------

